# Mochi's Free Sig Shop | ♡ | Closed Temporarily



## MochiACNL (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm bored out of my mind so I thought I'd make some free sigs to kill some time  You may ask for multiple.

I have the right to refuse making you any type of signature if you're not polite ;Π; Please be nice lmao.

*Slots*​

 Empty
 Empty
 Empty
 Empty 



Spoiler:  Waiting



*On Hold*​

 Empty
 Empty
 Empty
 Empty






* Welcome Amiibo sprites* *made by Petey Piranha * 
 *Sanrio Sprites by reguluscrossing* 

Donations are appreciated but not necessary ♥
*thanks to everyone who donated ​*


Spoiler:  View Examples ♡



*Villager Sigs*​https://s22.postimg.org/cppitapqp/blg_Em7elf4_L2.gif
https://s16.postimg.org/y0k0ndovp/x9_CMk_YRnk_ZTz.gif
https://s21.postimg.org/ckdv9dign/GUp8_Pegrhvws.gif
https://s14.postimg.org/due6c5om9/k8z3l_HDp_Nn_BJ.gif
https://s14.postimg.org/8ik8lxepd/Gj_Wdinfchpr_Y.gif
https://s11.postimg.org/u22jvhj9v/QWj8_ZGZx_K2_Ub.gif
https://s21.postimg.org/jjgw5kb7b/4_Xo_BJTb_Xip_Iz.gif

*Transparent Sigs*​https://s22.postimg.org/nadgwv3i9/ZNFs0wd_Ny_Gw1.png

*Name Sigs*​https://s14.postimg.org/vwuimx48h/VTTm_O4vkde_CU_1.gif
https://s12.postimg.org/5semnjgxp/3097lua.gif
https://s13.postimg.org/rxjwdm7vb/a7r_I8n_GTly1u.gif



Please specify which form you're filling （⌒▽⌒）


Spoiler:  Villager Sig Form ♡



*Form​
Town Name (arched or straight):
Mayor Name (optional):
Shape (see next spoiler): 
Rounded Corners (Y/N):
Border (Y/N - What Color?):
Quote (optional):
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional):
Obtained Sprite (optional):
 Native Fruit (optional):
 Time Zone (optional):
 Dream Address (optional):
 Friend Code (optional):
 Background Image: 
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):
Other:​*



View attachment 189225 New View attachment 189225


Spoiler:  Transparent Sig Form ♡



*Town Name:
Mayor Name:
Villagers/Dreamie Sprites:
Border (Y/N):
Obtained Sprite:
Quote (optional):
Friend Code (optional):
Dream Address (optional):
Time Zone (optional):
Font and Font color:
Native Fruit (optional):
Other:​*





Spoiler:  Name Sig Form ♡



*Form*

*Name:
Font:
Background:​*






Spoiler:  Choose a Shape ♡



View attachment 185967View attachment 185966View attachment 185965View attachment 185964View attachment 185963View attachment 185962View attachment 185961View attachment 185972View attachment 185971



*


Spoiler:  Choose a Font ♡






Spoiler:  #1



View attachment 185957


?albo / ?A charming font / ?aliens / ?alexis / ?AppleJuiced / ?Andreas Pen / ?Badaboom bb / ?arabolical / ?batfont / ?baskerville old / ?beautyschooldropout / ?bates shower / ?hollow / ?bikerbones / ?battlelines / ?benegraphic / ? bend it / ?black castle / ?beware / ?barbecue / ?battlefield / ?abscissa / ?abaddon / ?abduction / ?ace / ?archilles / ?addcityboy normal / ?adventure normal / ?bailey MF / ?binner Gothic / ?secret agent / ?bn font boy / ?crikey / ?aetherfox / ?agency fb / ?airstream / ?baby kruffy / ?backlash / ?bamboo / ?argos MF / ?babyblocks / ?algerian / ?aardvark cafe / ?amce secret agent / ?ac / ?antsy pants / ?babelfish / ?alterna / ?arial / ?ash / ?arctic




Spoiler:  #2



View attachment 185958


?blade runner movie font / ?croobie / ?blood of Dracula / ?burnt / ?burtinomatic / ?frosty / ?blownaway / ? chromalloy? / ?boisterblack / ?calaveras / ?castellar / ?endor / ?boogie nights / ?carnival MF / ?due date / ?bookworm / ?catwalk / ?drgonfly MF / ?freestyle script / ?boomerang / ?forte / ?bradly hand / ?century Gothic / ?gigi / ?brewsky / ?emporium capital / ?ds down / ?get the message / ?broadway / ?french script / ?gouty stout / ?brock script / ?freshbot / ?harlequinade / ?bulletholz / ?hearts delight / ?burnstown dam / ?gargoyles normal / ?harrington / ?heartles




Spoiler:  #3



View attachment 185959


?hey cutie / ?holla / ?honey script / ?jenkins v20 / ?i love what you do! / ?hr love letters / ?jokerman / ?jokewood / ?kinkie / ?juice / ?koster semi-swash / ?Kristen ITC / ?lusa / ?madfont / ?matura m7 script / ?rubius / ?mc blossoms / ?moonchild / ?olietta / morpheus / ?peace / ?pokemon normal / ?old English text / ?olympus / ?poornut / ?porkys / ?ravie / ?ribbon heart / ?running shoe



Spoiler:  #4



View attachment 185960


?sabrina / ?sever / ?shandrila nf / ?snap ITC / ?snowdrift / ?sophie MF / ?teddy-bear / ?timotheos / ?walt Disney / ?wednesday / ?vtks revolt / ?yahoo / ?wonderland-stars / ?yellow tale / ?xiomara script / ?montcarlo / ?boyarky


*


Spoiler:  Choose your Background ♡



or you can choose your own ^^



*If you want me to update your Sig, fill out the form below ​*please note that it will be 10 tbt to fix your sig but
Don't send payment until I send you the new link to your updated sigヽ(*≧ω≦)ﾉ


Spoiler:  Sig Update Form



fill the following with Y/N answers. Please be specific of what you'd like me to change (　＾∇＾)
*Obtained villagers?:
New villagers?:
New Dream Address?:
New Friend Code?:
Other things you want me to add? (optional):​*


*​*​
  check post #149 for amiibo sprites 
 all sprites are taken from here and here ​


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 16, 2016)

hi! i'd love to take one 

Town Name (arched or straight): (Arched) Hudsonia
Shape (see next spoiler): the one like your siggy is fine!
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): yes! names not necessary though (my dreamies are in my sig, but can nana, lobo and chief be added beside them?? (theyre currently residents that i'm keeping hehe))
Native Fruit: apple
Friend Code (optional): my sidebar 
Background Image: anything really pretty/pixely! like the one in your siggy!! (i really like your sig haha)
Font (see next spoiler): surprise me 
Other: take your time!!


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 16, 2016)

Town name: (arched) Coffee
Mayor name: Lina

Shape: squashed cloud.. ehe
Villiager sprites(no names: Beardo, charlise, Teddy, Nate, Grizzly, Groucho, Cheri, Maple, Poncho and Tammy
Native fruit: Oranges
Friend code: 0619-8013-9356

Background: Hmm something with warm colors.. or brown!
Font: koster semi-swash 


Thank uuu ~*and like Hopeless Opus above, take your time!!


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 16, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> hi! i'd love to take one
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): (Arched) Hudsonia
> Shape (see next spoiler): the one like your siggy is fine!
> ...



Got it c: I have a few backgrounds bookmarked that you might be interested in haha.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 16, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Moonsong, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Delilah
Shape (see next spoiler): rectangle
Quote (optional): N/A
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Maple, Molly, Lolly, Marshal, Diana, Marina, Merengue, Cookie, Beau, and Flurry!
Obtained Sprite (optional): All obtained! Pink carnation next to each sprite? c:
Native Fruit: Cherry
Dream Address (optional): 4100-6498-2568
Friend Code (optional):
Background Image: I'll leave it up to you! (Make sure it's a cute background ^^)
Font (see next spoiler): i love what you do!
Other: Take your time! c:


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 16, 2016)

Added links to some backgrounds if you guys wanna choose your favorite :3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 16, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Got it c: I have a few backgrounds bookmarked that you might be interested in haha.



aaaaa! maybe one of the water ones?  i love the first and second one from that list!


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 16, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> aaaaa! maybe one of the water ones?  i love the first and second one from that list!



I can do both and you can choose the one you like best if you'd like ^^


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 16, 2016)

oh my gosh nooo that's too much you are way too sweet! but do whatever you like! if you want to you can!! i won't force ya <3


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 16, 2016)

I think i would love this one! http://66.media.tumblr.com/37f084ffa...vrkqo1_500.gif

and gosh yes so sweet u are ~


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 16, 2016)

Hihi Mochi. c: May I have one?

Town Name: Salem - arched
 Mayor Name: Mayor Leda
 Shape: Oval
 Quote: N/A
 Villager Sprites: Stitches, Kiki, Wolfgang, Coco, Ruby, Genji, Ankha, Julian, Muffy, Beau - no names
 Obtained Sprite (optional): All obtained. Jacob's ladder please
 Native Fruit: Cherry
 Dream Address (optional): N/A
 Friend Code (optional): Sidebar
 Background Image: https://66.media.tumblr.com/acc15e6d37cd715dc16bc64918a106f2/tumblr_nn02tmGvf41tqou9go1_500.gif
 Font: Any that fits best with the theme c:
 Other: I want the colors to be dull mostly. Also if you can add a boarder around the signature that would be great. c:

Thank you. <3


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 16, 2016)

own Name (arched or straight):Skyfall
Mayor Name (optional):Flare
Shape (see next spoiler): heart or box
Quote (optional):I gaze upon the stars too fondly to be afraid of the dark
Villager Sprites (names under are optional)unchy Rudy Ruby Shep Kabuki Olivia Lucky Ankha Cherry Cookie yes for names
Obtained Sprite (optional): blue feather all obtained
Native Fruiteach
Dream Address (optional):its somewhere on my profile
Friend Code (optional):sidebar
Background Image: the first or third night one OR your sigs background or someting simmilar
Font (see next spoiler):suprise me


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Metuchen - arched
Mayor Name (optional): Julia
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval/rounded rectangle- whichever is easiest!
Quote (optional): Rainy day daydreams (no quotation marks, please ^^)
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Wart Jr. Moe Rodeo Antonio Vesta Henry Joey Purrl Truffles Sheri
Obtained Sprite (optional): White carnation under Rodeo
Native Fruit: Apples
Dream Address (optional): N/A
Friend Code (optional): 3480-3617-2328 
Background Image: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/63/10/41/6310413fc1e3561d58bfc5f40f82f9d4.gif
Font (see next spoiler): I'd really like the one you used for your sig, but I'm not sure what it's called. If you can't do that one I'll take the Wednesday font
Other: Your sigs are so pretty, you should totally open a store to sell these. Getting these for free feels like art theft xD I'll for sure be leaving a tip. Oh, also, do you think you can add "Timezone: EST" somewhere on there?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 16, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> oh my gosh nooo that's too much you are way too sweet! but do whatever you like! if you want to you can!! i won't force ya <3



It's no prob haha. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ezpiti said:


> I think i would love this one! http://66.media.tumblr.com/37f084ffa...vrkqo1_500.gif
> 
> and gosh yes so sweet u are ~



Aw, thank you ^^ ! Do you think you can re-link it btw? I can't see it :c


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> It's no prob haha. c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh whoopsie i didnt notice the link was shortened, http://66.media.tumblr.com/37f084ffaaf89420fab744c0fad5699e/tumblr_nu1qoigVSL1ufvrkqo1_500.gif here it is ! ;;


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 17, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Popoland, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Abbie
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle, please!
Quote (optional): N/A
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Yes I would like the names please! Whitney, Fang, Ankha, Kyle, Rosie, Skye, Lolly, Julian, Lucky and Mitzi
Obtained Sprite (optional): N/A
Native Fruit: Peach
Dream Address (optional): N/A
Friend Code (optional): On the sidebar 
Background Image: The third one in the Night backgrounds
Font (see next spoiler): French Script

Thank you so much for doing this! It's awesome.  Sorry I don't know if I did that right


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 17, 2016)

Ezpiti said:


> oh whoopsie i didnt notice the link was shortened, http://66.media.tumblr.com/37f084ffaaf89420fab744c0fad5699e/tumblr_nu1qoigVSL1ufvrkqo1_500.gif here it is ! ;;



Thank you c: I'll get to it today


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi! I posted this for asking a signature at first but then I tried to make it myself by using this thread and made something. Thanks for inspiration and background image. Hopefully what I did is ok for you


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 17, 2016)

Rainyks said:


> Hi! I posted this for asking a signature at first but then I tried to make it myself by using this thread and made something. Thanks for inspiration and background image. Hopefully what I did is ok for you



It's totally fine c: glad you made something you enjoy


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 17, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Town Name (arched or straight): Metuchen - arched
> Mayor Name (optional): Julia
> Shape (see next spoiler): Oval/rounded rectangle- whichever is easiest!
> Quote (optional): Rainy day daydreams (no quotation marks, please ^^)
> ...



i noticed you already have a beautiful sig haha. would you still like one? ^^


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

Your signatures are so beautiful, you should turn it into a proper shop where you make dat cash everyday but you're already rich anyway


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 18, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Your signatures are so beautiful, you should turn it into a proper shop where you make dat cash everyday but you're already rich anyway



Haha, everyone here is so giving so i'd thought I'd just return the favor ^^


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 18, 2016)

HIIII! I am going to order two IS THAT OK  since I Have two towns


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> HIIII! I am going to order two IS THAT OK  since I Have two towns



Trust me, they're AMAZING! Well that's my opinion, anyway


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 18, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> HIIII! I am going to order two IS THAT OK  since I Have two towns



Sure  ! No prob ^^


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 18, 2016)

New update with Name sigs  ♡​
http://oi67.tinypic.com/3097lua.jpg


----------



## axo (Oct 18, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> i noticed you already have a beautiful sig haha. would you still like one? ^^



Yeah ^^ I really like the style of the sigs you make, the one in your sig is really cute!


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 18, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Yeah ^^ I really like the style of the sigs you make, the one in your sig is really cute!



Alrighty then ^^ I'll get right to it


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 18, 2016)

*For Kyoshi*


Town Name (arched or straight): Straight - Kyoshi
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Korra
Shape (see next spoiler): Square
Quote (optional): "when we hit our lowest point, we are opened to the greatest change.
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): if you can fit them that would be great  Diana, Beau, Marshal, Bianca, Genji, Muffy, Wendy, Stitches, Pekoe, and Gayle
Obtained Sprite (optional): pink rose or carnation
Native Fruit: apple
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):5215-3088-0415
Background Image:  http://67.media.tumblr.com/222f9f6cbe5b6f557bcddaa20df523d5/tumblr_nin2wiG5IZ1s2qe0ho1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): Any cursive with a pretty outline is good with me! Love cursive fonts 
Other:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*For Yoko*
Town Name (arched or straight): Straight - Yoko
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Nia
Shape (see next spoiler): heart
Quote (optional): Leave a little sparkle wherever you go
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): if you can fit them that would be great  Whitney, Fang, Wolfgang, Freya, Skye, Julian, Punchy, Rosie, Marina, and Merengue
Obtained Sprite (optional): purple rose or carnation
Native Fruit: CHERRY
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):5215-3088-0415
Background Image:  http://67.media.tumblr.com/7baff9abb6fe37c4d7a6f9767cf6363e/tumblr_nu6idbif2g1ssq9uio1_500.gif
Font (see next spoiler): Any cursive with a pretty outline is good with me! Love cursive fonts 
Other:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*For Zorel * 

Town Name (arched or straight): Arched - Zorel
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Alura
Shape (see next spoiler): The squiggly one that looks like acloud? 
Quote (optional): Above the clouds, high in the sky
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): if you can fit them that would be great  Marshal, Peanut, Filbert, Hazel, Nibbles, Poppy, Caroline, Cally, Static, and Mint
Obtained Sprite (optional): BLUE rose or carnation
Native Fruit: peaches
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):  3437-3170-7865
Background Image:  
http://67.media.tumblr.com/7a02e01f6628c6d8ae767d36e602f648/tumblr_o9srxasqtI1u6i8k5o1_400.gif 
Font (see next spoiler): Any cursive with a pretty outline is good with me! Love cursive fonts 
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 19, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> *For Kyoshi*
> 
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): Straight - Kyoshi
> ...



Yay  I'll get started right away ! ^^


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 19, 2016)

**EDIT**

NIA OF YOKO HAS MARINA AND ZUCKER NOW, not marina and merengue
sorry
AND THANKS!


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 19, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> **EDIT**
> 
> NIA OF YOKO HAS MARINA AND ZUCKER NOW, not marina and merengue
> sorry
> AND THANKS!



Np


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 20, 2016)

bump-- I'm pretty bored :c


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Lysfjord, Arched
Mayor Name (optional): Landon
Shape (see next spoiler): Your shape
Quote (optional):
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): The dreamie villager list in my signature for Lysfjord
Obtained Sprite (optional): Fauna
Native Fruit: Cherry
Dream Address (optional): Please write Work In Progress
Friend Code (optional):
Background Image: The 2nd night one
Font (see next spoiler): Teddy Bear
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 21, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Form
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): Lysfjord, Arched
> Mayor Name (optional): Landon
> ...



Would you like fauna to be marked as obtained?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Would you like fauna to be marked as obtained?



Well, she isn't in Lysfjord yet, but she's in my other town and I will move her to Lysfjord so yes.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

Can you change the font on mine to the jokewood font and also change Poncho to Deidre because Poncho left Lysfjord


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Can you change the font on mine to the jokewood font and also change Poncho to Deidre because Poncho left Lysfjord



Sure  I'll get to it in a bit


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh, and no names please.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Oh, and no names please.



Got it ^^


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

Can you make,

Town Name (straight): Honey
Mayor Name: Taz
Shape: Cloud or Rectangle (whichever one you can fit everything in)
Villager Sprites (with names under, its okay if you cant fit the names): Lolly, Curly, Agent S, Colton, Kiki, Bam, Marina, and Cookie
Obtained Sprite: Lolly, Colton, Kiki, and Cookie. (Can you put a blue feather next to each one obtained?)
Native Fruit: Peach
Dream Address: 5600-4293-1535
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/01d43aad6ab04fb623202a02391a5383/tumblr_nbuqcswf2T1syspbdo1_400.gif
Font: moonchild

Hope this makes you unbored! If you want me to pay for it, I can. But last time I checked, I only have 49 tbt...


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

Taz said:


> Can you make,
> 
> Town Name (straight): Honey
> Mayor Name: Taz
> ...



Would you like the round-ish cloud or squished cloud haha? 

No need to pay  They're free for everyone ^^


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

A squished cloud please... Thank you! (^_^)


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

Taz said:


> A squished cloud please... Thank you! (^_^)



Alrighty  I hope I can fit everything. I might have to do a rectangle instead :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you like your friend code too or is it fine without it? ^^


----------



## Taz (Oct 23, 2016)

No friend code please... You can make my town name arched if that clears up a little space.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

Taz said:


> No friend code please... You can make my town name arched if that clears up a little space.



I think I can make it work without being arched


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

*thank you to everyone who gave me credit for the sigs ♡*​


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 23, 2016)

I just got Dotty today in Lysfjord, could you mark her as obtained?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I just got Dotty today in Lysfjord, could you mark her as obtained?



Sure, what would you like as the obtained sprite? It could be anything. ^^


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 23, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Cupcake, straight
Mayor Name (optional): Carly
Shape (see next spoiler): rectangle
Quote (optional):
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Rosie, Flora, Melba, Kitty, Tiffany, Bill, Curlos, Celia, Phoebe
Obtained Sprite (optional): Rosie, Flora, Melba are obtained. Maybe put a perfect apple for the sprite
Native Fruit:apple
Dream Address (optional): 5700 6276 9192
Friend Code (optional): 5472 7397 1565
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/4f562cba4df4505317778f68c9611ae8/tumblr_nryitryNnU1takfzvo1_540.gif
Font (see next spoiler): sorry if this is a burden, but pick a random one for me, please!
Other:


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Sure, what would you like as the obtained sprite? It could be anything. ^^



A cedar tree


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> A cedar tree



Now I'll get started  ty


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Now I'll get started  ty



Yw


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Form
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): Lysfjord, Arched
> Mayor Name (optional): Landon
> ...



Who are your villagers again?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

Carly said:


> Town Name (arched or straight): Cupcake, straight
> Mayor Name (optional): Carly
> Shape (see next spoiler): rectangle
> Quote (optional):
> ...



Only 9 villagers? :3


----------



## Tensu (Oct 24, 2016)

This is so very kind of you! Thank you! 

*Name:* Tensu
*Font:* Holla
*Background:* [x]


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

Tensu said:


> This is so very kind of you! Thank you!
> 
> *Name:* Tensu
> *Font:* Holla
> *Background:* [x]



got it c:


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 25, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Who are your villagers again?



Fauna, Maple, Dotty, Deidre, Poppy, Fang, Molly, Beau, Henry, and Teddy.

And make the font Jokewood, just in case you forgot.


----------



## chapstick (Oct 25, 2016)

Name: Maxibear42
Font: whatever you used for the example
Background: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2e/1e/3a/2e1e3ae7ae28ff27a594670b76c8077e.gif


----------



## sizzi (Oct 25, 2016)

if this is still going on i would love this...

Town Name (arched or straight): *Rainfall (arched)*
Mayor Name (optional): no thanks
Shape (see next spoiler): *the second cloud (longer one) but as large as it needs to be for everything to fit on it*
Quote (optional): *A little fall of rain...*
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): *Cookie, Marina, Beau, Tangy, Frobert, Skye, Julian, Whitney, Sylvia, Ruby* (in this order please, no names)
Obtained Sprite (optional): no thanks 
Native Fruit: *No thanks (but if you need it - orange)*
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):*3454-2804-1321*
Background Image: *http://66.media.tumblr.com/af0027cbb40fd8f8ba770e4249ddc751/tumblr_nl49wfUPFP1u6i8k5o1_400.gif*
Font (see next spoiler):*koster semi-swash or moonchild look nice, but pick one you think looks/fits best and is whimsical*
Other:*maybe a different font for the quote? also please make the town name light blue to match the background*

If you are not taking requests anymore I apologize for potentially wasting your time! Thanks a lot and if you do end up making this signature, please vm me


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 25, 2016)

sizzi said:


> if this is still going on i would love this...
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): *Rainfall (arched)*
> Mayor Name (optional): no thanks
> ...



I'm still doing sigs, no worries 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you also like me to add rain? I can do that if you'd like c:


----------



## sizzi (Oct 25, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I'm still doing sigs, no worries
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would you also like me to add rain? I can do that if you'd like c:



OMG YES THAT WOULD BE SO CUTE!


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 25, 2016)

sizzi said:


> OMG YES THAT WOULD BE SO CUTE!



okey dokey  I'll get started after sugardew village's


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 26, 2016)

Town Name: Mossleaf, could it be arched? c:
Mayor Name: Ruby
Shape: Rounded Rectangle?
Quote: Anything T?P related :3 surprise me, haha
Villager Sprites: Bones, Goldie, Freya, Chief, Kidd, Dierdre, Bluebear- Obtained
Fauna, Erik, Beau- Unobtained
Obtained Sprite: Purple Flower?
 Native Fruit: Pear
 Dream Address (optional): none
 Friend Code (optional): no thank you
 Background Image: https://cutekawaiiresources.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/tumblr_m3kgnm3i9d1rv68y7o1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): something spooky?
Other: ty so much c:


----------



## naelyn (Oct 26, 2016)

If you are still doing this

Town Name : Lune (straight pls)
Mayor Name : Naelyn
Shape : square pls 
Quote : The world of dreams.
Villager Sprites : Hugh, Gladys, Carmen, Chow, Whitney (just those ones:x)
Obtained Sprite (optional): golden rose
Native Fruit:apple
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):
Background Image: http://m.cdn.blog.hu/vi/vigyazo/image/2zr3qu0.jpg (if u can. If not let me know.)
Font (see next spoiler): whatever u think looks best 
Other: ty for doing this.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 26, 2016)

naelyn said:


> If you are still doing this
> 
> Town Name : Lune (straight pls)
> Mayor Name : Naelyn
> ...



Perfect c: I just need to know which villagers you have obtained

- - - Post Merge - - -



AimeeTheMayor said:


> Town Name: Mossleaf, could it be arched? c:
> Mayor Name: Ruby
> Shape: Rounded Rectangle?
> Quote: Anything T?P related :3 surprise me, haha
> ...



Can I ask what your favorite album is?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not sure  Either Vessel or Blurryface


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 26, 2016)

AimeeTheMayor said:


> I'm not sure  Either Vessel or Blurryface



oke doke ^^


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 26, 2016)

Ty


----------



## naelyn (Oct 26, 2016)

Hugh and Carmen are the ones I have.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 26, 2016)

naelyn said:


> Hugh and Carmen are the ones I have.



Got it  I have 2 more orders to fill so it might take a short while. I hope you understand ^^


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 27, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Stardust - Arched
Mayor Name (optional): Scarlett
Shape (see next spoiler): that last shape 
Quote (optional): Don't take life so seriously, after all no-one gets out alive.
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Id like the sprites of my dreamies without names.
Obtained Sprite (optional): N/A
Native Fruit: Perfect Cherry
Dream Address (optional): 7900-6679-3705
Friend Code (optional): 1349-9251-7740
Background Image: here
Font (see next spoiler): wednesday
Other: Please take your time, im in no rush  Ty!


----------



## ashlif (Oct 29, 2016)

Bump for this thread!


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 29, 2016)

hey, are you still doing these?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 29, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> hey, are you still doing these?



Yep :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashlif said:


> Bump for this thread!



ty ♡ c:


----------



## RookThe1st (Oct 29, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight):Arched
Mayor Name (optional):Bryan
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle.
Quote (optional):
Villager Sprites (names under are optional):No names,Punchy,Fushia
Obtained Sprite (optional):Could you explain what an obtained sprite is?I dont really know what it is
Native Fruit:Cherry
Dream Address (optional):None currently... :3
Friend Code (optional):0404-7882-9301
Background Image:  http://67.media.tumblr.com/f684fa735...spbdo1_500.gif 
Font (see next spoiler): #3
Other:

- - - Post Merge - - -



RookThe1st said:


> Town Name (arched or straight):Arched
> Mayor Name (optional):Bryan
> Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle.
> Quote (optional):
> ...



Forgot town name,Town name is MisCross

- - - Post Merge - - -



RookThe1st said:


> Town Name (arched or straight):Arched
> Mayor Name (optional):Bryan
> Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle.
> Quote (optional):
> ...



And i somehow forgot the villagers,Punchy,Fuchsia,Hazel,Maelle,Queenie,Kabuki,Hippeux,Hamlet,Cookie. Sorry for being so forgetful


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 29, 2016)

RookThe1st said:


> Town Name (arched or straight):Arched
> Mayor Name (optional):Bryan
> Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle.
> Quote (optional):
> ...



Let me know any item in the game and I'll mark the villagers you have obtained with the sprite of that item  

do you think you can relink the background? It shows up as an error for me :c


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 29, 2016)

town: suburbia
shape: rectangle
villagers: daisy, kiki, carmen, kyle, beardo, henry, diana, snake, fang, deidre
obtained sprites: beardo and kyle
native fruits: apple
fonts: don't really care surprise me haha


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you mark Fauna and Dotty as obtained, I'm assuming you forgot to do it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello! Would really love one  
Town Name: Leafdawn (in pink) and straight please
 Mayor Name: Krystal (in pink)
 Shape: Round
 Quote: "Imagination is more important than knowledge" (in a very light blue color)
 Villager Sprites: Lolly, Merengue, Maple, Lily, Diana, Cookie, Marshal, Rudy, Punchy and names under please 
 Obtained Sprite: Pink rose!
 Dreamies obtained are: Lolly, Cookie, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Punchy
 Native fruit: Cherry
 D.A: In my "about me" section of profile
 F.C: Sidebar!
 Backround Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/7baff9abb6fe37c4d7a6f9767cf6363e/tumblr_nu6idbif2g1ssq9uio1_500.gif
 Font:
 Other: Take your time and thank you!  Also, is it possible to make the image unanimated? If not, just pick a cherry blossom, non-pixely, unanimated pinkish girly one


----------



## BriHope03 (Oct 29, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Kokiri (arched please)
Mayor Name (optional): Hope☆
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Quote (optional): Home is where the heart is!
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Dreamies:
Kyle, Beau(obtained) , Marshal(obtained) , Chief, Whitney, Fuchsia, Bam, Fauna, Peanut 

Obtained Sprite (optional): maybe a music note??
Native Fruit: Orange
Dream Address (optional):5400-6929-2662
Friend Code (optional): 2363-6133-9428
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/c5a0f4e9fc9f30f03e8d7a36fc596e17/tumblr_nd5bwa1dK11syspbdo1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler):honey script font (If it shows up well if it doesn't I will leave it up to you if you don't mind)
Other: you're the best! This is really sweet of you! No hurry <3

I don't know if you saw this


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 29, 2016)

Will order one when town is up and running xD


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 30, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Will order one when town is up and running xD



Haha alrighty, sounds good c:


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Oct 30, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight):Skyfall☆ Arched
Mayor Name (optional): Steph
Shape (see next spoiler): heart
Quote (optional):
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Daisy, Goldie, Cookie, Walker, Lucky, Bones, Butch, Shep, Cherry, Chrissy. 
Obtained Sprite (optional):
Native Fruitears
Dream Address (optional) 4900-6868-1133
Friend Code (optional):0190-2081-6728
Background Image: Fust image of cherry blossoms 
Font (see next spoiler):You can pick I'm not good at that lol
Other:


----------



## ryudragon98 (Oct 30, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Destiny Arched (use this if you cant do the background i chose)
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Sheldon (can you make this arched)
Shape (see next spoiler): rectangle
Quote (optional): I Will... Never Be A Memory
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): friga, goldie, kid cat, colton, flurry, cheri, eugene, ozzie, o'hare. names under please
Obtained Sprite (optional):
Native Fruit: peaches
Friend Code (optional):in side bar
Background Image: can you use this http://www.khwiki.com/images/thumb/...HBBS.png/300px-Destiny_Islands_Logo_KHBBS.png and if you can have this on top of this http://66.media.tumblr.com/59a37379d87b55fa60914349e2d9a44a/tumblr_mukur6odaJ1sicqz2o1_400.gif that would be nice 
Font (see next spoiler): andreas pen
Other: take your time and pm or vm me if you have questions


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 30, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> town: suburbia
> shape: rectangle
> villagers: daisy, kiki, carmen, kyle, beardo, henry, diana, snake, fang, deidre
> obtained sprites: beardo and kyle
> ...



What would you like as the background and what item would you like me to use as obtained? c:


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 30, 2016)

Name: Pookie
Font: kinkie 
Background: http://66.media.tumblr.com/c5a0f4e9fc9f30f03e8d7a36fc596e17/tumblr_nd5bwa1dK11syspbdo1_400.gif


----------



## ashlif (Nov 5, 2016)

Another bump for this thread! :3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi! I would like a Name Sig if possible 

Name: Horizon
Font: AC
Background: http://i.imgur.com/AyoxGOL.gif


----------



## mistwood (Nov 6, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Mistwood (straight or arched, i don't care whatever looks nice)
Mayor Name (optional): Stella
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Quote (optional): None
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Ankha, Olivia, Lily, Peanut
Obtained Sprite (optional): None
Native Fruit: Peach
Dream Address (optional): None
Friend Code (optional): 1478-6234-8300
Background Image: http://www.easyfreepatterns.com/patterns/25/moved-to-viscuits-25641.gif
Font (see next spoiler): I dont care surprise me, something cute
Other: Thanks!


----------



## Mayor Redmetz (Nov 6, 2016)

If you dont have anymore spots just let me know !!

like I was wondering if you could just make these small enough so they can be side by side in my signature 

Town Name (arched or straight): (arched) sugarush
Mayor Name (optional): Red
Shape (see next spoiler): circle
Quote (optional): none
Villager Sprites (names under are optional)hoebe Octavian Diana Savannah Sprinkle Pietro Coco Rudy Julian Zucker
Obtained Sprite (optional): none
Native Fruit: peaches
Dream Address (optional): 4D00 0013 6715
Friend Code (optional):4699 6072 8321
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/0307a752d647bded441771d3604ccea7/tumblr_mlpzxrKpaw1rfjowdo1_500.gif
Font (see next spoiler): sabrina

Town Name (arched or straight): (arched) gardenia
Mayor Name (optional):metswee
Shape (see next spoiler): circle
Quote (optional):none
Villager Sprites (names under are optional):stitches marshal lucky naomi annalisa tia ankha kiki freya punchy
Obtained Sprite (optional):none
Native Fruit: apples
Dream Address (optional): none


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 7, 2016)

Closing for now! So sorry everybody, I've just been crazy busy with IRL things and I won't be able to edit all sigs just yet. Send me a PM if you'd like me to *fix* your Sig.


----------



## RoyalVixen (Nov 9, 2016)

Town Name: (straight) Magnolia
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Sochie
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Muffy, Ankha, Walt, Bluebear, Fauna, Beau, Stitches, Marshal, Genji, Diana (no names under sprites
Native Fruit: Peaches
Dream Address (optional):Native Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code (optional): 4871-5428-8157
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/c5a0f4e9fc9f30f03e8d7a36fc596e17/tumblr_nd5bwa1dK11syspbdo1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): TEDDY BEAR~
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

*Open and Updated *​


----------



## roseflower (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi, could you do two name sigs please?

Name: roseflower
Font:ribbon heart 
Background:http://media1.giphy.com/media/mQan4KV9MNoJy/giphy.gif

Name: Gardenie
Font: ribbon heart
Background: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/96/3d/e0/963de0b53d66f66591c88e8fce037d13.gif


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

bump -- （⌒▽⌒）


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Caketon, straight
Mayor Name (optional): Carly
Shape (see next spoiler):  Rectangle
Quote (optional): n/a
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Tangy, Goldie, Molly, Cookie, Leonardo, Dizzy, Miranda, Klaus, Walt
Obtained Sprite (optional): Tangy, Goldie
Native Fruit: Peach
Dream Address (optional): n/a
Friend Code (optional): 5472-7397-1565
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/d48e40b546c16166124c32d34cfa2601/tumblr_ocsf7qGZ7I1veks8to1_1280.gif
Font (see next spoiler): Endor
Other:

Thank you very much!


----------



## sizzi (Nov 10, 2016)

sorry to bother you... but can you edit my sig that you made a bit back (http://imgur.com/jFL7hE9) so that the Sylvia sprite is replaced with Etoile? Thanks and if you cannot, it is no problem ^^


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 10, 2016)

Omg I would love one! Tysm for doing this~ <3
Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Aljale, Straight,
Mayor Name (optional): Mayor Alycia
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangular, I think that's an option!
Quote (optional): N/A (I don't have any good ones >~<)
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): I would love the names under them! 
Obtained villagers- Tangy, Cherry, Stitches, Whitney
Unobtained villagers- Merengue, Mint, Apollo, Marshal, Genji, Margie,
Obtained Sprite (optional): A golden rose, if you have one!
Native Fruit: Cherries!
Dream Address (optional): 7D00-000F-5F03
Friend Code (optional): 3952-7590-9264
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/62c41548ec6c944150f37c87ca7812f7/tumblr_nhn0t82h8s1twago3o1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): Bookworm perhaps? I don't mind too much!
Other: Please take your time if you do my order, there is no rush! ^_^ (I would love to leave a donation, is Tbt okay or would you prefer igb?)


----------



## Ghibli (Nov 10, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Kyoto/straight
Mayor Name (optional): Momo 
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval (long way)
Quote (optional): none
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Genji , Kabuki , Felicity , Pekoe (names would be nice under thank you)
Obtained Sprite (optional): none
Native Fruit: Apple
Dream Address (optional): none
Friend Code (optional): none
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/59a37379d87b55fa60914349e2d9a44a/tumblr_mukur6odaJ1sicqz2o1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): whatever you think would work best for a town with a name "Kyoto"
Other: instead of a quote, can you put Dreamies ? <;
Thank you so much  if you have the time


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

Carly said:


> Town Name (arched or straight): Caketon, straight
> Mayor Name (optional): Carly
> Shape (see next spoiler):  Rectangle
> Quote (optional): n/a
> ...



Would you still like the perfect apple to be the obtained sprite? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sizzi said:


> sorry to bother you... but can you edit my sig that you made a bit back (http://imgur.com/jFL7hE9) so that the Sylvia sprite is replaced with Etoile? Thanks and if you cannot, it is no problem ^^



I can try :3 if not possible, then I'll remake it  Do you remember the font? (?∀`)


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Nov 10, 2016)

Oooh, very intersting~! Might have to get one sometime (can't right now 'cause I'm using a tablet until I get a new computer).


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

Mayor_Rhena001 said:


> Oooh, very intersting~! Might have to get one sometime (can't right now 'cause I'm using a tablet until I get a new computer).



hope you can order soon c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frostbite2002 said:


> Omg I would love one! Tysm for doing this~ <3
> Form
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): Aljale, Straight,
> ...



Tbt is preferred but it's really up to you :3


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm going to order a signature form from you now! ^^

Town Name (arched or straight): Aladus (straight)
Mayor Name (optional): FiFi
Shape (see next spoiler): The rectangle one
Quote (optional):
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Bob, Rosie, Marshal, Goldie, Whitney, Genji, Fang, Molly, Julian, Phoebe
Obtained Sprite (optional): A feather??? I don't know which color so anything that looks nice?
Native Fruit:Cherries
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):2208-9408-1833
Background Image: http://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1403/1403319y11o2z8shh.gif
Font (see next spoiler):i love what you do!
Other: I would like to put all the villager sprites on the book to look like pictures in a book. If they don't all fit just put some of the ones that don't fit on the clouds.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 11, 2016)

ashlif said:


> I'm going to order a signature form from you now! ^^
> 
> Town Name (arched or straight): Aladus (straight)
> Mayor Name (optional): FiFi
> ...



Are any villagers obtained?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

EDIT: i've decided to make my own sig
but keep up the great work!!


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Are any villagers obtained?



All of my villagers are obtained. ^^`


----------



## Mayor_Chris (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd love one!

Town Name: Heiwa (straight)
Mayor Name: Chris
Shape: Heart
Quote: None!
Villager Sprites (names under): Savannah, Eloise, Apollo, Croque, Fang, Rod, Rosie, Phoebe, Quillson, and Alfonso
Obtained Sprite: None!
Native Fruit: Apple
Dream Address: 4C00-0014-7264
Friend Code: 3626-2521-5293
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/c5a0f4e9fc9f30f03e8d7a36fc596e17/tumblr_nd5bwa1dK11syspbdo1_400.gif
Font: drgnfly MF
Other: Just take your time, mine might be alot! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 11, 2016)

Mayor Name (optional): Mercedes
Shape (see next spoiler): (none can I please just get them in a straight line? On a transparent background?)
Quote (optional): im une personne a chang?. Je veux juste faire des amis et passer un bon moment dans la vi
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Flora, Pietro, Bill, Ketchup. I have Flora and Bill.
Obtained Sprite (optional):  Elegant shroom 
Native Fruit: Orange
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):
Background Image: transparent 
Font (see next spoiler): it doesn't really matter
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 11, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> EDIT: i've decided to make my own sig
> but keep up the great work!!



Alrighty  ty


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 11, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Mayor Name (optional): Mercedes
> Shape (see next spoiler): (none can I please just get them in a straight line? On a transparent background?)
> Quote (optional): im une personne a chang?. Je veux juste faire des amis et passer un bon moment dans la vi
> Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Flora, Pietro, Bill, Ketchup. I have Flora and Bill.
> ...



what color would you like the font to be?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 11, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> what color would you like the font to be?



A nice calming green color? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 11, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> A nice calming green color?
> Thanks so much!



No problem ^^


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

bump- ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 12, 2016)

Woah your still doing these? ^-^ This is soo nice of you!  can I order one lol?
I would love to have a super simple signature~ everyone seems to love yours, they're super cute!! 

Town Name (straight): Nova
Mayor Name (optional): Misty
Shape : Rectangle
Villager Sprites: Wolfgang, Cheif, W.Link, Kyle, Hamphrey, Kiki, Kitty, Tabby, Cherry, Leonardo
Obtained Sprite: no need, I have them all~ c:
Native Fruit: Apples
Friend Code (optional): 0232 9483 6961
Background Image: A random Night one from your list plz~
Font: Boister Black


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Woah your still doing these? ^-^ This is soo nice of you!  can I order one lol?
> I would love to have a super simple signature~ everyone seems to love yours, they're super cute!!
> 
> Town Name (straight): Nova
> ...



I'm sorry, there is no wolf link sprite just yet that I know of ): I'll be sure to let you know when one comes out or if you have a good ref of him, I can try to make one myself ^^


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 12, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I'm sorry, there is no wolf link sprite just yet that I know of ): I'll be sure to let you know when one comes out or if you have a good ref of him, I can try to make one myself ^^



Oh whoopsies I should've thought of that xD ummm how bout a double sprite of Kyle? They're kinda similar and theyre neighbors in my town so it'd be kinda funny ^-^


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Oh whoopsies I should've thought of that xD ummm how bout a double sprite of Kyle? They're kinda similar and theyre neighbors in my town so it'd be kinda funny ^-^



sure, haha. （⌒▽⌒）I'll get started soon


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 12, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> sure, haha. （⌒▽⌒）I'll get started soon



Thank you! I've never had a proper signature before  You rock mochi~


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Thank you! I've never had a proper signature before  You rock mochi~



tysm (●?∀｀●) glad to help!


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 12, 2016)

I sent you a tip since the sig you made me was so nice (Plus I didn't send you a tip before >-<)


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> I sent you a tip since the sig you made me was so nice (Plus I didn't send you a tip before >-<)



Oh my, You're too kind  thank you so much! I appreciate it lots ヽ(*≧ω≦) ♡


----------



## Mayor_Chris (Nov 12, 2016)

Obtained villagers: I actually meant to say that I did obtain Apollo, and that I would like the obtained sprite to be that of a blue rose.

New Dream Address: N/A

Other: Could you also make the text arched (at the top)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 12, 2016)

Mayor_Chris said:


> Obtained villagers: I actually meant to say that I did obtain Apollo, and that I would like the obtained sprite to be that of a blue rose.
> 
> New Dream Address: N/A
> 
> Other: Could you also make the text arched (at the top)? Thanks in advance!



Sure but I'd have to remake it to make it arched though, it might turn out different but if that's alright with you then I'll do it


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> A nice calming green color?
> Thanks so much!



Hey can you remove the quote and add the date my town started. Thanks.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 13, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey can you remove the quote and add the date my town started. Thanks.



sure. I'll do it in a bit.


----------



## snepai (Nov 13, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Nova - arched? 
Mayor Name (optional): lukas
Shape (see next spoiler): the oval or circle!
Quote (optional): 
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): cube, bunnie, nibbles, lolly, maple, o'hare, poppy, sparro, tia, vesta
Obtained Sprite (optional): just nibbles, but can you make the sprite itself the orange?
Native Fruit: oranges
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional): 4312-9858-4441
Background Image: third from bottom of night section :0 
Font (see next spoiler): surprise me!
Other:


----------



## Mayor_Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

That's fine! Oh, could you also remove Phoebe from it, as she just moved away?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 14, 2016)

Obtained Villagers: New: Lily! Others/ Lolly, Merengue, Maple, Cookie, Marshal.
New D.A: 5A00 - 0013 - 678D
Other: I know who my last dreamie is: Wolfgang! He's not obtained though. Tysm!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 14, 2016)

Mayor_Chris said:


> That's fine! Oh, could you also remove Phoebe from it, as she just moved away?



I sure can  I'll get started in a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinklolipop34 said:


> Obtained Villagers: New: Lily! Others/ Lolly, Merengue, Maple, Cookie, Marshal.
> New D.A: 5A00 - 0013 - 678D
> Other: I know who my last dreamie is: Wolfgang! He's not obtained though. Tysm!




Oke doke, sounds good


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 15, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Tortuga - Arched 
Mayor Name (optional): Shelby
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Stitches, Kid Cat, Zell, Phil, Ken, Lily, Kitt, Gruff, Tiffany, Bob
Native Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code (optional): 1950-8366-6012
Background Image: Second 1 of Night Section
Font (see next spoiler): Random!
Shape: Square


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello! So you know how the only reason I couldn't upload your perfect signature was because it was super confusing to upload animated signatures? Well I found an unanimated one you can use! It's all the same info, just a different back round  Also if you've marked Punchy as obtained, please mark him off, still haven't gotten him. Here's the link for the image!
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...azQAhWIYiYKHRUWDQ8QMwgbKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello! Wow! Your so nice for doing all this for free! I would love for you to make me a signature I feel you would like! I'll donate too for your hard work!

Form

Town Name (arched or straight): (Arched) London
Mayor Name (optional): Elle
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval
Quote (optional): -
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Muffy, Ankha, Alice, Francine, Marshal, Mitzi, Rosie, Whitney, Goldie, Lolly
Obtained Sprite (optional): All Obtained! Symbolised by a purple rose.
Native Fruit: Pear
Dream Address (optional):6D00-0011-CA4D
Friend Code (optional): 4527-7530-2412
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/e10995d6b5cb02611ef3daf83d2e4e2c/tumblr_mnu29epECi1rfjowdo1_500.gif
(Just copied it from your post, it's the fourth one down on the pink section).
Font (see next spoiler): anything you think will suit! 
Other: Thank you for doing this!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Nov 16, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): (Arched) Renewal
Mayor Name (optional): Drake
Shape (see next spoiler): Cloud!
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Fang, Fuchsia, Stitches, Ankha, Marshal, Beau, Bella, O'Hare, Molly, Chief
Native Fruit: Apple~
Obtained Sprite (optional): All Obtained! Symbolised by a blue rose.
Friend Code (optional): 4425-1926-0346
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/c5a0f4e9fc9f30f03e8d7a36fc596e17/tumblr_nd5bwa1dK11syspbdo1_400.gif
Font (see next spoiler): Surprise me!
Other: Take your time and thank you so much! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Grandeeney (Nov 16, 2016)

where do you get the animal crossing sprites? do you make them yourself?


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 17, 2016)

*Closed*

*Closing this as of now. I'll still be doing the sigs that have been requested but Please do not post any orders until further notice  *​ *Thank you ♡*​


----------



## Mayor_Chris (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's a list of the things I need changed, as you requested! ^w^

[] Could you make the obtained sprite an orange rose?

[] Could you remove Apollo, and add Alli and Deidre?

[] Could you also make the text arched, and add EST (my time zone) to the signature?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 19, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Lynnwood
Mayor Name (optional): Aspyn
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Quote (optional): 
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Peggy, Willow, Nan, Flurry, Tank, Shep, Muffy, Papi, Poppy
Obtained Sprite (optional): Pink Lily (Flurry, Papi, Poppy, Nan, Muffy)
Native Fruit (optional): apple
Time Zone (optional): EST
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional): in sidebar
Background Image: Picture
Font (see next spoiler): MC Blossoms
Other:
Thank you!


----------



## Ramune (Nov 19, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Aurora, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Mint 
Shape (see next spoiler): oval
Quote (optional): ?There is a place, like no place on earth. A land full of wonder, mystery, and danger. Some say, to survive it, you need to be as mad as a hatter. Which, luckily, I am.?

Villager Sprites (names under are optional): muffy zucker molly erik merangue bob ruby marshal diana stitches
Obtained Sprite (optional): all of them~ could you use a pink carnation for each of them c:
Native Fruit (optional): oranges
Time Zone (optional): est
Dream Address (optional):5F00-001B-56BB
Friend Code (optional): 1693-5542-1819
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/4f562cba4df4505317778f68c9611ae8/tumblr_nryitryNnU1takfzvo1_540.gif
Font (see next spoiler): wonderland stars
Other: thanks for doing this~!


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 19, 2016)

You guys it's closed...


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 20, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> You guys it's closed...



Ah~ Just saw it now. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

*If you placed an order when this thread was 'closed' lmao, let me know if you'd still like me to make your Sig ^^*


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 24, 2016)

Yay, reopening~!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Yay, reopening~!


yep! I have some free time again ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh shoot, I forgot to tell you all my update info! >.< I'll get back to you soon! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot to tell you all my update info! >.< I'll get back to you soon! Happy Thanksgiving.



Happy thanksgiving （⌒▽⌒）feel free to take your time, I'm in no rush


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello again! I'm gonna get a name siggy now, yay!

Name: Abbaba
Font: Ribbon heart
Background: This one, please! (If I can)
https://66.media.tumblr.com/d47cad9ed9b4891cf9fd737ff354c399/tumblr_nvvzmhkZdT1upzbkno1_500.gif


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 25, 2016)

Bump ^^


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

I come baring a gift, lol~


 Inkwell splats into battle!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm nearly finished with Cece now too, so I'll just drop sprites in here whenever I finish them  It's super kind of you to do free sigs for people, so the least I could do is deliver the sprites myself. If you think I should redo a sprite or edit one though, please let me know! I'd be happy to oblige!

Here's Cece!   Viche too!

 I believe this was the last villager without a Sprite. His name is Fueki, and he is not well known yet. He may be a Japan only villager, and I don't think he's released yet. I thought I'd make him just in case though. And thank you for crediting me, even though it was not necessary.It was very kind of you~


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I come baring a gift, lol~
> 
> View attachment 189264 Inkwell splats into battle!
> 
> ...



ahh! How nice of you  Thank you so much for putting a ton of work into these! They all look great ^^ I can't wait to use them haha


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 26, 2016)

Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Bluebell, Arched
Mayor Name (optional): Lucille
Shape (see next spoiler):  Circle
Quote (optional): N/A
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Beau, Shari, Molly, ?toile, Stitches, Dotty, Bunnie, Grizzly, and Willow! No names under
Obtained Sprite (optional): All obtained, blue pansy
Native Fruit (optional): cherry
Time Zone (optional): N/A
Dream Address (optional): 5E00-000F-8188
Friend Code (optional): N/A
Background Image: http://www.comments-galore.com/import/backgrounds/Stars/white-blue-stars.png
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Xiomara Script, Dark Blue
Other: Thank you!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 26, 2016)

Town Name: Chagrin
Mayor Name: Mercedes
Villagers/Dreamie Sprites: in sig (below) only have flora ;v;
Obtained Sprite: shovel 
Quote (optional): na
Friend Code (optional):na
Dream Address (optional):
Time Zone (optional): EST
Font and Font color: light green
Native Fruit (optional): Orange 
Other: Could you arange them in a circle? And put the info in the center of the circle?


----------



## Nikki.Is.Fabulous (Nov 26, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Redwood, Arched.
Mayor Name (optional): Nikki
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval
Quote (optional): None
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Beau, Marshal, Meringue, Molly, Lolly, Flora, Rosie, Skye, Diana, And Fauna.
Obtained Sprite (optional): Beau, Marshal, And Diana are all obtained! I would like a peach next to each of them please.
Native Fruit (optional): Peach
Friend Code (optional): 3866-8551-4772
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/7baff9abb6fe37c4d7a6f9767cf6363e/tumblr_nu6idbif2g1ssq9uio1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Brock Script
Other: Tysm!!


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight):Arched, Alwind
Mayor Name (optional):Flare
Shape (see next spoiler):Cloud
Quote (optional):None
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional):Marshal,Bruce,Chrissy,Phoebe,Wolf Link,Stitches,Kid Cat,Francine,Molly,Medli
Obtained Sprite (optional):Marshal Chrissy Francine Stitches and Phoebe are obtained! (A star for a sprite pls.)
Native Fruit (optional):Orange
Time Zone (optional): Eastern Time Zone (UTC 5:00)
Dream Address (optional):etc.
Friend Code (optional):2363-7048-9404
Background Image:http://66.media.tumblr.com/af0027cbb40fd8f8ba770e4249ddc751/tumblr_nl49wfUPFP1u6i8k5o1_400.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):#4 Wonderland Stars
Other:Thanks!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 26, 2016)

Mercedes said:


> Town Name: Chagrin
> Mayor Name: Mercedes
> Villagers/Dreamie Sprites: in sig (below) only have flora ;v;
> Obtained Sprite: shovel
> ...



Transparent like last time? :3


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 26, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Transparent like last time? :3



Yes please!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Town Name (arched or straight):Arched
> Mayor Name (optional):Flare
> Shape (see next spoiler):Cloud
> Quote (optional):None
> ...



What's is your town's name? (?∀`)


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 27, 2016)

Villager Sig Form

Town Name: Ollestin, Straight
Mayor Name: Thalia
Shape: Rounded Rectangle
Villager/Dreamie Sprites: Apollo Maple Fang Phoebe Roald Rosie Robin Lucky Stitches Marina Lolly 
Obtained Sprite: Perfect Peach?
Dream Address: 5B00-001C-19D9 
Friend Code: 1478-6839-8935
Background Image: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/46/9f/fd/469ffdf29086f1f30b6f592d4e0dde85.gif
Font and Font Color: montecarlo, White
Other: Can I have my name and town name next to each other centered on the bottom? I also think the FC should probably be on the top left and the dream address should be underneath that

Can you please maybe just do everything except for villagers right now? I have to choose 1 of those 11 to get rid of because we can only have 10. Thanks in advance! You can take your time since I don't need it anytime soon


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

Crysta1Gamer said:


> Villager Sig Form
> 
> Town Name: Ollestin, Straight
> Mayor Name: Thalia
> ...



I start working with the info you gave me and I'll update it when you're sure about your villagers if that sounds good to you. ^^

Would you like the town name and mayor name in a straight line next to each other (example: Ollestin Thalia ) or town name on top and mayor name under that..
(Ollestin
Thalia )


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 27, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I start working with the info you gave me and I'll update it when you're sure about your villagers if that sounds good to you. ^^



Okay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MochiACNL said:


> Would you like the town name and mayor name in a straight line next to each other (example: Ollestin Thalia ) or town name on top and mayor name under that..
> (Ollestin
> Thalia )



Im thinking something like 

Town : Ollestin (a few spaces) Mayor : Thalia


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd love to do mine but idk if my background will fit..

https://media3.giphy.com/media/U5EBHPxhojGV2/giphy.gif


----------



## Flare (Nov 27, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> What's is your town's name? (?∀`)



Oops lol
It's Alwind


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello! Do you think you can outline my sig with a thin black line around it? I'm willing to pay.


----------



## aldottcica (Nov 27, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Crybaby (arched)
Mayor Name (optional): Melanie
 Shape (see next spoiler): heart
Quote (optional): N/A
Villager Sprites (names under are optional): Jay, Peanut, Joey, Trucker, Pashmina, Peaches, Harry, and Marshal 
Obtained Sprite (optional): All obtained. Pink carnation next to each sprite?
Native Fruit:  Apple
Dream Address (optional): 
Friend Code (optional): 4081 6653 9339
Background Image: http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma33nwXNv61rfww9do1_500.jpg
Font (see next spoiler): Anything cute ^-^
Other: Take as long as you need <3


----------



## DivineJaws (Nov 27, 2016)

Villager Sig Form
*Town Name* (arched or *straight*): Moscou (Straight)
*Mayor Name* (optional): Doc
*Shape* (see next spoiler): Rectangle
*Quote* (optional): Please Stay Tuned (Itallics)
*Villager/Dreamie Sprites* (names under are optional): Pietro, Vesta, Genji, Carmen, Chevre, Pashmina, Lucky, Marcel, Butch, Walker (Names under would be nice.)
*Obtained Sprite* (optional): All obtained. Maybe a purple pansy beside each sprite ?
*Native Fruit* (optional): Apple
*Time Zone* (optional): MST
*Dream Address* (optional): 5E00-0011-3BD6
*Friend Code* (optional): 4227-3815-8324
*Background Image*: http://67.media.tumblr.com/d48e40b546c16166124c32d34cfa2601/tumblr_ocsf7qGZ7I1veks8to1_1280.gif or any other nightscapes would be cool too
*Font and Font Color* (see next spoiler): Broadway or Boister Black / White
*Other*: If you find any pixel art of a shiba inu, please include in some way-

Please PM or message me if you need anything.


----------



## Aeryn642 (Nov 27, 2016)

Villager Sig Form ♡
Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Eden, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Erin
Shape (see next spoiler): same as yours
Quote (optional):
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Agnes, peaches, sparro, doc, fang, Broffina, carmen, ed, and no names under please
Obtained Sprite (optional):
Native Fruit (optional): Apple
Time Zone (optional):gmt
Dream Address (optional): 6D00-001F-D54C
Friend Code (optional):3411-0707-7286
Background Image: can't find it, but same as yours would be great
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): font #1, pink
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Hello! Do you think you can outline my sig with a thin black line around it? I'm willing to pay.



i sure can  no need to pay but I'd appreciate a donation haha 

- - - Post Merge - - -



aldottcica said:


> Town Name (arched or straight): Crybaby (arched)
> Mayor Name (optional): Melanie
> Shape (see next spoiler): heart
> Quote (optional): N/A
> ...



ahh! nice town name ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Oops lol
> It's Alwind



Got it ( ^ー^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reyrey said:


> I'd love to do mine but idk if my background will fit..
> 
> https://media3.giphy.com/media/U5EBHPxhojGV2/giphy.gif



I can resize it and let you know if it's possible if that's fine with you


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2016)

I have an update delivery for you! I did some touching up on Medli, to make her prettier, and look a bit more like her in-game character. If someone prefers the older one though, I don't mind. I'm making both options available on my threads.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> I have an update delivery for you! I did some touching up on Medli, to make her prettier, and look a bit more like her in-game character. If someone prefers the older one though, I don't mind. I'm making both options available on my threads.
> 
> View attachment 189376



She's perfect  I'm sure everyone will love her （＾ｖ＾）


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> She's perfect  I'm sure everyone will love her （＾ｖ＾）



Tyvm! I'm glad you like her ^w^


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 27, 2016)

Wait so do I have to pay 15 TBT? Because I asked for you to update my signature before you placed a price!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Wait so do I have to pay 15 TBT? Because I asked for you to update my signature before you placed a price!



Nop, that's not necessary since you asked before I placed those rules ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh wait. I just realized I don't need a sig....I'm destroying my town! xD But I'll have to pay for the new one, yes?


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah I'm not sure. Someone created it and idk how everyone is getting those perfect backgrounds from ;-;


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Yeah I'm not sure. Someone created it and idk how everyone is getting those perfect backgrounds from ;-;



I linked them in the original post under the spoiler titled 'choose your background'


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 29, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Oh wait. I just realized I don't need a sig....I'm destroying my town! xD But I'll have to pay for the new one, yes?



ahh! Sorry I didn't notice this! Nope, it's fine so no worries  I do appreciate donations though haha


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 29, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): DryRidge (arched)
Mayor Name (optional): Chloe
Shape (see next spoiler): Heart
Quote (optional): Opt. out
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Opt. out
Obtained Sprite (optional): Rolf, Cece, Diva, Muffy, Marshal, Peanut, Dina, Dora, Dotty, and Rosie
Native Fruit (optional): Opt. out
Time Zone (optional): Opt. out
Dream Address (optional): Don't have one since update
Friend Code (optional): 0877-0858-3037
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/01d43aad6ab04fb623202a02391a5383/tumblr_nbuqcswf2T1syspbdo1_400.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): https://s14.postimg.org/vwuimx48h/VTTm_O4vkde_CU_1.gif
Other: Purple rose by each villager

Are they free still? If not I can pay! ^-^


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 29, 2016)

Chloebug44 said:


> Town Name (arched or straight): DryRidge (arched)
> Mayor Name (optional): Chloe
> Shape (see next spoiler): Heart
> Quote (optional): Opt. out
> ...



Yep they're still free  Only updates need payment.


----------



## Minimo (Nov 29, 2016)

Is this still open?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 29, 2016)

Uh huh, "donations". Is that supposed to be a hint?


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 29, 2016)

Minimo said:


> Is this still open?



Yes it is 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinklolipop34 said:


> Uh huh, "donations". Is that supposed to be a hint?



Lmao noooo (?∀`) probably


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 29, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Yep they're still free  Only updates need payment.



Ok!  Got an estimated wait time?  No rush!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 29, 2016)

Chloebug44 said:


> Ok!  Got an estimated wait time?  No rush!



I have around 4 more orders to do so maybe a day or two? hope that's alright ^^


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 29, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I have around 4 more orders to do so maybe a day or two? hope that's alright ^^



Ok! Yeah, that's alright!


----------



## acornavenue (Nov 29, 2016)

Town Name: Moon Sky
Mayor Name: Rose
Villagers/Dreamie Sprites:Villagers: Whitney, Derdie. Dreamie: Beau, Shep, Chief, Fang, Freya, Cookie, Fauna
Obtained Sprite: (I dont know what this means ):
Quote (optional):
Friend Code (optional):5172-3669-4807
Dream Address (optional):
Time Zone (optional):
Font and Font color: A dark blue, suprise me make it look night time like the name of my town
Native Fruit (optional):
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 30, 2016)

> Obtained Sprite: (I dont know what this means ):



have you obtained any of your dreamies? ^^


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

Villager sig form!

Town Name (arched or straight): Heaven, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Abigail
Shape (see next spoiler): Oval
Quote (optional): //None//
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Julian, Tangy, Goose, Knox, Al, Gwen, Coach, Paula, Ava, Genji
Obtained Sprite (optional): //None//
Native Fruit (optional): Pear
Time Zone (optional): EST
Dream Address (optional): 4C00-0018-A561
Friend Code (optional): //None//
Background Image:this
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): i love what you do and whatever color would look best!
Other: // thanks for doing this, take your time! //


----------



## acornavenue (Nov 30, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> have you obtained any of your dreamies? ^^


No i havent. but do you mind putting  Whitney, in as a dreamie she left ):


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 30, 2016)

erialrose said:


> No i havent. but do you mind putting  Whitney, in as a dreamie she left ):



Sure, no problem


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 30, 2016)

I might get one of these but I need to think more about the villagers I want. They look really nice though!


----------



## Aeryn642 (Dec 1, 2016)

Villager Sig Form ♡
Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Eden, arched
Mayor Name (optional): Erin
Shape (see next spoiler): same as yours
Quote (optional):
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Agnes, peaches, sparro, doc, fang, Broffina, carmen, ed, and no names under please
Obtained Sprite (optional):
Native Fruit (optional): Apple
Time Zone (optional):gmt
Dream Address (optional): 6D00-001F-D54C
Friend Code (optional):3411-0707-7286
Background Image: can't find it, but same as yours would be great
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): font #1, pink
Other:

I posted this 4 pages ago but I don think you saw it so reposting it


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 2, 2016)

Villager Sig Form 
Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Mario St ( Straight )
Mayor Name (optional): Rey D.
Shape (see next spoiler): Whatever would match good with it/ fit. Square if nothing matches.
Quote (optional): Butterfly in the sky, I can go twice as high, Take a look, It's in a book - Butterfly. ( if it won't fit or look well then just put the first two sentences ). 
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Fang, Tia, Coco, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue, Marshal, Lucky, Olivia, Fauana
Obtained Sprite (optional): all of my villagers are obtained 
Native Fruit (optional): Peaches
Time Zone (optional): Pacific US 
Dream Address (optional): ( don't have one yet! Messy town )
Friend Code (optional): 4425-2918-5259
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/5edf4682b49cfc2efe459bd5980d2f2f/tumblr_mmxftiVcx41srot8so1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Font: Surprise me  try to make it match the theme pls. Color: Blue/ shade of blue matching the theme
Other: Try not to put them all in the water in the background ;-; I don't want my villagers drowning. If it's not too much maybe the obtain sprite a blue rose? And if it's not too much again could you add one of my first OCs next to it? http://orig02.deviantart.net/2817/f/2016/065/6/f/skylar_by_derpywolfe-d9u3rhq.png

Omg tysm ;-; good to see you again btw c:

(Sorry for being picky ;-; I'm a picky person)


----------



## franzi (Dec 2, 2016)

I love your signatures, and you're so nice for doing them for free!

Villager sig form:
Town Name: New York (arched)
Mayor Name: Franzi
Shape: rectangle
Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): sprites only - Chai, Cookie, Lolly, Diana, Ankha, Molly, Daisy, Stitches, Zell, Butch.
Obtained Sprite (optional): a gold rose for Cookie, Lolly, Diana (or at least the amiibo card, haha), Ankha, Stiches, Zell and Butch.
Native Fruit (optional): Apple.
Time Zone (optional): GMT + 1
Dream Address (optional): 7B00-0013-6A3B
Friend Code (optional): 5172-1380-0003
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/7baff9abb6fe37c4d7a6f9767cf6363e/tumblr_nu6idbif2g1ssq9uio1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): colour purple and can't really decide on a font, so just surprise me~
Other: take your time, you're awesome for doing this!

Edit: Legit just saw that Sanrio sprites were available so I changed Fang to Chai for my dreamies, hope it's not too late ;u;


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 2, 2016)

*Form
*
Town Name (arched or straight): Straight 
Mayor Name (optional): Kaaww
Shape (see next spoiler): circle [frame 47]
Quote (optional):
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Lobo/Chief/Kyle/Wolfgang/Freya/Papi/Biskit/Felicity/Octavian/Francine
Obtained Sprite (optional):
Native Fruit (optional): Apples
Time Zone (optional):Hawaii (HST)
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional):3909-7519-9851
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/e10995d6b5cb02611ef3daf83d2e4e2c/tumblr_mnu29epECi1rfjowdo1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):AppleJuiced/ something pink or something to make the siggy image? 
Other: Thank you so much for doing this. <3 I will donate when I can after. <3

Form

Name: Kaaww
Font:AppleJuiced
Background: http://66.media.tumblr.com/3129ae30025a344522a0dbbf2d045a9c/tumblr_ndq2hnXYfD1syspbdo1_400.gif

Thank you again, I really appreciate this <3 There's no rush.


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 3, 2016)

*Closed for now/Please don't post*

Oh my, so many more orders haha. Closing this for now while I try to get some done  Please don't post anymore orders until further notice or they will be ignored ;Π; Thank you so much for reading and understanding ♡ Will open soon!


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 5, 2016)

*Open!*

Hello, I'm taking orders again and OP is updated with new features for your Sig! 


 Now taking Slots since I usually get packed with orders haha ​


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey! Can you Update...?
Obtained villagers (if you have any): Punchy
New villagers (if you have any):Can you change...
Wolf Link>>Punchy
Medli>>Agnes
Kid Cat>>Rod
New Dream Address:etc.
Other things you want me to add (optional):That's it... Thanks! 
(Keep all the same. )


----------



## Venoxious (Dec 5, 2016)

Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Kalos (Straight please)
Mayor Name (optional): Timothy
Shape (see next spoiler): The blank rectangle canvas one on the bottom of the spoiler
Rounded Corners (Y/N): Yes
Border (Y/N - What Color?): Yes - Black
Quote (optional):
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (Names under are optional): (No names on sig please) Drago, Lionel, Diana, Deena, Zucker, Marina, Fauna, Ankha
Obtained Sprite (optional): A Gold Rose on: Drago, Lionel, Diana, Deena, Marina, and Fauna.
Native Fruit (optional): Orange
Time Zone (optional):
Dream Address (optional): 5F00-0017-5C75
Friend Code (optional): 2723-9900-9531
Background Image: The second background under the Autumn and Winter section please!
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Honey Script and in Dark Blue.
Other:


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 5, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Hey! Can you Update...?
> Obtained villagers (if you have any): Punchy
> New villagers (if you have any):Can you change...
> Wolf Link>>Punchy
> ...



Sure  Please do not send payment until I send you the updated version though (?∀`)


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Sure  Please do not send payment until I send you the updated version though (?∀`)


OK.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 5, 2016)

Can't wait to get one for my new town, Blossom! Also, do you prefer the name Chai or Pixie?


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 5, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Can't wait to get one for my new town, Blossom! Also, do you prefer the name Chai or Pixie?



I really like Chai :3 I named my side character that too


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 5, 2016)

One vote goes to Chai! Everyone likes Pixie though. It's my town, so I can name it whatever I want, but still, I wanted to get everyone's opinions. Probably still gonna pick Chai anyway!


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 5, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> One vote goes to Chai! Everyone likes Pixie though. It's my town, so I can name it whatever I want, but still, I wanted to get everyone's opinions. Probably still gonna pick Chai anyway!



Haha, well Pixie is good too but 'Mayor Chai' sounds better to me in my opinion (?∀`)


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 5, 2016)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 5, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Great minds think alike!



Sure do ^^


----------



## Malaxy (Dec 6, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Eden (whatever you think looks best)
Mayor Name (optional): Morgan
Shape (see next spoiler): The oval cloud looking one
Rounded Corners (Y/N): Yes? ^
Border (Y/N - What Color?): Yes, white
Quote (optional): 
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): (Add names and icons seperating current villagers and dreamies; doesn't matter icon) Current: Fauna, Curt, Mint, Chester, Whitney, Lopez, Carmen, Stitches, Katt Dreamies: Meringue, Axel, Bianca, Cheri, and Diana
Obtained Sprite (optional): I don't mind
Native Fruit (optional): Oranges
Time Zone (optional): EST
Dream Address (optional): 4E00-001E-9FCF
Friend Code (optional): 2294-7373-1337
Background Image: https://67.media.tumblr.com/d7f441508f10431331ad6298237f3618/tumblr_o5s24h2oAL1u6jlhfo1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): I don't care for either just dreamy yet wispy and a color that matches
Other: Thanks so much! Let me know if there's any issues


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 6, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Arched, Town name is Mayba
Mayor Name (optional): Gabriel
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Rounded Corners (Y/N): No thank you
Border (Y/N - What Color?): No thank you
Quote (optional): 'Don't cry because its over, smile because it happened!
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional):
I would like no names under them and just the sprite please!
Vladimiri
Rowan
Juilan
Egbert
Pietro
Lolly
Gabi
Shari
Diana
Obtained Sprite (optional): No thank you
Native Fruit (optional): Peach
Time Zone (optional): No thank you
Dream Address (optional): 7D00-0018-25B5
Friend Code (optional): 0404-8611-3883
Background Image: http://67.media.tumblr.com/01d43aad6ab04fb623202a02391a5383/tumblr_nbuqcswf2T1syspbdo1_400.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):Walt Disney please and colour: Purple with white border
Other: Thank you so much! Is it okay if you do it similar to my signature I have now?
Thank you ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 9, 2016)

Villager Sig Form ♡
Form

Town Name (arched or straight): Blossom
Mayor Name (optional): Chai
Shape (see next spoiler): Second one in third row!
Rounded Corners (Y/N): Yes
Border (Y/N - What Color?): No thanks!
Quote (optional): "Laughter is the best medicine"
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Lolly, Maple, Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Diana, Cookie, Punchy, Rudy, Wolfgang. No names! 
Obtained Sprite (optional): Pink rose
Native Fruit (optional): 
Time Zone (optional): PST
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional): It's in the sidebar!
Backround Image: Click me!
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Script and dark-ish pink!
Other: MochiACNL, you are so sweet for making these for free! They're REALLY good. Take your time! ALSO don't do mine just yet. I haven't exactly made this town yet!


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2016)

Town name: (arched) for?st
Mayor name: alix

also can u do most of the writing without caps and make it lowercase
bc its cute and fluffy yeet

Shape: Star? Like the starfish roundness though
Rounded Corners (Y/N): Yes??^^^
Villiager sprites(no names: cube, stitches, bam, static, melba, apollo, shep, dizzy, zucker) yes 9 villagers plsss
Friend code: 2724-0056-8224
Background: Hmm something with greens, blues and exotic/tropical schemes
Font: tiki island?
native fruit: perfect apples
Obtained Sprite (optional): dandelion puff or some sort of plant like a weed or a bunch of grass?? idk
quote: "don't get lost in the forest."
border: nothing
transparent y/n: yes plz
font color/writing: white-silver gradiant pls 


extra: hey you're cute.
thanks for doing this sweetheart - like, idm if you don't do mine, i am happy enough to see those others who get their's, as they're gorgeous and it makes me happy to see others happy.

<3


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 10, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Wisteria (arched)
Mayor Name (optional): Luna
Shape (see next spoiler): #1 (cookie shaped)
Rounded Corners (Y/N): Sure, if it looks nice 
Border (Y/N - What Color?): Yes- Purple (or whatever color matches the background)
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Obtained- Cheri, Olive, Bluebear, Grizzly, Poncho, Biscuit, Pekoe; Not yet- Ursula, June, Chester
Obtained Sprite (optional): purple or black rose
Native Fruit (optional): Apple
Friend Code (optional): 5086-4923-0140
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/af0027cbb40fd8f8ba770e4249ddc751/tumblr_nl49wfUPFP1u6i8k5o1_400.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): Font- Harrington, Honey or whatever works- I'm not picky. Color- Purple or whatever color works with the image.
Other: Thanks!!


----------



## Malaxy (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello! So, I'm having some villager changes so I was going to ask you if we could add them. As of now my current villagers are: Carmen, Stitches, Fauna, Whitney, Katt, Coco, Lopez, Blaire, Pekoe, and Mint. I'm currently doing a trade that will get me Merengue and Axel. So you can cross those too off my dreamies. Thanks!


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Dec 11, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Oakwood
Mayor Name (optional): Mark
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Rounded Corners (Y/N): N
Border (Y/N - What Color?): Yes, navy
Quote (optional): (none)
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): Jay, Dora*, Dotty*, Hornsby*, Sylvana, Murphy, Gabi, Louie, Huck, Portia 
Obtained Sprite (optional): Can you use the tanooki leaf from Super Mario Bros 3?
Native Fruit (optional): Apple
Time Zone (optional): Eastern
Dream Address (optional):
Friend Code (optional): 2766-8144-3796
Background Image: http://68.media.tumblr.com/69e0fb210e0a00018e939294297bdfe8/tumblr_inline_mr7ta99G9T1qz4rgp.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):
Other: Thanks for doing these, they're awesome!


----------



## elystadt (Dec 14, 2016)

villager sig ♡

Town Name: Rosetint (I'm fine with either arched or straight! whichever you think looks best~)
Mayor Name (optional): Cecilia 
Shape: rectangle
Rounded Corners (Y/N): yes please!
Border (Y/N - What Color?): none
Quote (optional): none
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): ankha, chrissy, diana, flurry, julian, merengue, mira, teddy, wolfgang, zucker (all obtained!!)
Obtained Sprite (optional): pink rose
Native Fruit (optional): apple
Time Zone (optional): none
Dream Address (optional): none
Friend Code (optional): 2896-1113-5294
Background Image: this one please!
Font and Font Color: whichever font you think looks best, in pink like the flowers in the bg I chose!!
Other: thank you ♡


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Mochi! You can give my slot to someone else! ^-^ I haven't even made Blossom yet.


----------



## AngelRose (Dec 14, 2016)

*Town Name (arched or straight): *
Magnolia

*Mayor Name (optional):* 
Angel

*Shape (see next spoiler):* 
Big Canvas Square Rectangle

*Rounded Corners (Y/N):* 
No

*Border (Y/N - What Color?):*
No

*Quote (optional):*
Stay Wild, Moon Child

*Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): *
Villagers - Molly, Bill, Goldie, Papi, Fauna, Shari, Bianca, Rosie, Walt, Julian

*Add Friend-code:*
0559-7840-7339

*Native Fruit (optional):* 
Peaches

*Background Image: *http://66.media.tumblr.com/af0027cbb40fd8f8ba770e4249ddc751/tumblr_nl49wfUPFP1u6i8k5o1_400.gif

*Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):* 
xiomara script in Baby Blue or lavender whatever looks best​


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Dec 15, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): (any)Deadwood
Mayor Name (optional):Karkat
Shape (see next spoiler): Rectangle
Rounded Corners (Y/N):If it looks nice ^u^
Border (Y/N - What Color?):N/A
Quote (optional):N/A
Villager/Dreamie Sprites (names under are optional): (No names)Skye, Chief, Wolf link, Wolfgang, Lobo, Beau, Fauna,
Cole, Carmen, Coco.
Obtained Sprite (optional):Identified Fossil
Native Fruit (optional):Orange
Time Zone (optional):N/A
Dream Address (optional):N/A
Friend Code (optional):3583-2396-8088
Background Image: Something Spooky
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler):Carnival MF Red
Other:Obtained villagers are wolf link skye and fauna Ps. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Berry <3 (Dec 16, 2016)

Town Name (arched or straight): Japan (arched)
Mayor Name (optional):Berry <3
Shape (see next spoiler): http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=185966&d=1476603651
Rounded Corners (Y/N):Y
Border (Y/N - What Color?): darker than background, matched
Obtained Sprite (optional):No names underneath please! Freya, flurry, aurora, rooney, marshal, rudy, nibbles, mint, maple, deidre
Native Fruit (optional):Cherry
Time Zone (optional):MT
Dream Address (optional):4B00-0011-BCE4
Friend Code (optional):4055-3942-1334
Background Image: http://66.media.tumblr.com/49528ca4af8ebf4bb76e47f6ed84ae4b/tumblr_mugu1zCf9v1rfjowdo1_500.gif
Font and Font Color (see next spoiler): cute and matched

Overall, make it cute and japanese!!~ Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 18, 2016)

*Closing for now*

Ahh! I'm sorry I've been gone for a few days everyone. I've been sick and way too busy to continue making these sigs but I'm back and starting to feel much better now!  

Closing this shop meanwhile I get some orders done ♡ You man PM me if you have any questions or changes to your order but pretty please don't post any more orders until further notice. Thank you all


----------



## Malaxy (Dec 21, 2016)

Another slight update! So sorry- my villagers currently are Queenie, Fauna, Whitney, Merengue, Blaire, Coco, Melba, Del, and Mint. My dreamies are Cheri, Axel, Diana, and Tia  so sorry!


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 21, 2016)

Malaxy said:


> Another slight update! So sorry- my villagers currently are Queenie, Fauna, Whitney, Merengue, Blaire, Coco, Melba, Del, and Mint. My dreamies are Cheri, Axel, Diana, and Tia  so sorry!



Not a problem, I haven't started any yet since I've still been busy with the holidays haha.


----------



## Malaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Not a problem, I haven't started any yet since I've still been busy with the holidays haha.



Tysm! Gl with holidays


----------

